# Duck weed in a cichlid tank?



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey this may sound like a complety idiotic idea to almost everyone, but i am considering adding duck weed to my tank. Is this an absolutly horrible idea?


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

almost all dig, so I don't suggest plants


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Not a horrible idea at all, some people make really nice tanks with it. You don't use HOB filters do you? If so the duckweed will have a tendency to get into your filter intakes depending on how much surface agitation your filters produce.


----------



## redm18 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Parkayandbutter duckweed is a floating plant. Its like these little greenthings about the diameter of a bic pen. Its considered a pest by some as it is often introduced because it clings to other plants then is moved to new tanks with those other plants. It reproduces a lot and is hard to get rid of. I don't know that its horrible to have in a tank I think it looks kinda cool. I bought some fish that had some in the water. I tried adding it to my tank but it didn't tank as it floated under my hob out put an was pushed down into the intake. I would say give it a shot though if you like the look just keep in mind some people have trouble getting rid of it.


----------



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for all the input, i think i am going to try i will post back if it is successful or not


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, we have some of that in a local pool under a waterfall where i live and i got some and put it in a tank a while back and my mbuna ate it all! It was gone in like 3 days!
And did lose some to filtration.
I have a lot of turbulence nowadays and it would never work for me, but its not an *awful* idea.


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

my only complaint about duckweed is that its very messy. If you are workig in your tank, it gets stuck to your arms, the siphon, blown around from the filter discharge, etc. It multiplies quickly so its hard to get rid of once you introduce it and its very easy to spread from one tank to another.


----------



## aquariumicity (May 29, 2009)

Article with pics on Duckweed at the following link ...

http://www.mobot.org/jwcross/duckweed/duckweed.htm


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it is a great idea, but it gets in the way when you want to do tank maintenance, and plus mbunas will eat it.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I have thought of doing this also. Give us some updates as you go.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

had some in my tank when I first set it up....didn't last. got eaten by the snail and probably the fish


----------

